# A rumor,is it TRUE?



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

I was told that Motorex is going to STOP importing and selling/legalizing Skylines, I hope its not true, but its what I heard that is why it is a rumor...
If it is true, will there be anybody to get it back up and going?


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

This came up on FA and I would saythat Sean is the guy to ask. After all, he is the man in the know.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Shhhhhh..............


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

if they stop importing them im going to have to resort to finding the owner and smacking him... he's the only way i can legally and easily get one...well except for the cash..


----------



## Matt_NZ (Jan 11, 2004)

Could always move to NZ or Aus


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

shhhhhhhhh we don't want more Americans over here......  ....just haveing a go guys....


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Motorex is gona stop selling skylines cause the want to become a tuning company like blitz, HKS, Mines etc. they gave their skylines to RB Motoring to sell them for them


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

No way I Just went down there yesterday and i got my finders fee form from them and they didnt say anything about them not importing anymore skylines.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

SkylineOnTheWay said:


> I was told that Motorex is going to STOP importing and selling/legalizing Skylines, I hope its not true, but its what I heard that is why it is a rumor...
> If it is true, will there be anybody to get it back up and going?



Dude,

The guys that you are gettting information from are smokin' crack. I spent a bunch of time with them this past week and they are still in business selling Skylines and so is RB motoring.

peace, out.......


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hmmm... Not sure about that!
They just legalized 2 cars for me and i saw no signs or heard anything... I'm pretty friendly with the lads over at Motorex.
Wonder who started that rumour anyways?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....if they ever do stop, i'll have to set another life goal


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

go live with em at home if yall want one so bad.


----------



## ch3ap b-12er (Aug 7, 2003)

no matter what, sean morris is the person to ask, he would know better than anyone else would


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

good! fuck motorex. They rape you in the ass with their prices. Fuckin rediculous.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

motorex taking advantage of those who want one so bad.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

How you figure ?


----------

